# 40 gallon beginner? *REMADE*



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a 40 gallon long tank that i could use for a saltwater tank, i wont have money for a protien skimmer for a couple months, but i can clean the tank lots.

Ill just be buying a couple clown fish (2-4), with live rock.

ill have a heater in it, and a 2 40 gallon filters, 1 on each side.

it will have a bubbler, with a strip going between the two filters, for full movement along the back.


Should i use fake plants?
What type of sand should i use?
Any other tips, thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

First I would like to point out, if you don't have money for a protien skimmer you may want to look at the price of rock. Live rock will run you $5 to $10 a pound, and that may not be fully cured. Much of the live rock they sell in pet stores is barely cured. You may want to find a local reef club and buy it from their members. You are more likely to get a good piece of nicely cured rock. 

Clown fish are a good fish for the beginning saltwater fish keeper. The only caution I would give you is that clownfish have the ability to change sex. The biggest, most dominent fish will become the female. The second biggest will become the breeding male, and the others will be non-breeding males. It is unlikely that your fish will be breeding right away, and it may take a long time to do, but after a while you may see some eggs from them. 

Obviously the heater is a good thing, and so are the filters. 

The bubbler is a good idea also. If you do get a protien skimmer right away, you may not need a bubbler though. Many protien skimmers run off of lots of very small bubbles that dissolve easily in water. They are more effective than the big bubbles that the air stones give off. However, in a FOWLR tank, you really cant overdose the oxygen so go ahead and use both if you want.

Don't use fake plants in a saltwater tank. They look so out of place, especially considering the fake plants mimick freshwater plants. Not many plants grow in the ocean. Corals take the place of plants.

As for sand, you can use any type of sand you want in a FOWLR tank, but if you plan to do reef at any time, you will want to buy reef safe sand. Normal play sand is not reef safe, and many sands in the pet store are not either. 

The only tip I can give is do research until your eyes bleed. With saltwater, the littlest things can make a big difference. Do not assume anything. If you have even the slightest doubt about anything, ask a question before you do anything. This is especially prudent when you start doing corals and annomones, as they are very delicate, and even the slightest changes can kill them.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I personaly would skip the bubbler because you should have enough O2 exchange with the two filters plus the bubbler is going to cause major salt spray. It never hurts to have one hand just in case. Your goal should be a protein skimmer so hopefully you won't have to keep those hob on the tank for long. Protein skimmer do wonders in saltwater tanks.

Buy rock off a local reefer. It will cost you much less. You could always go with dry rock from a retailer like marcorocks.com and just seed them. This route will save you money but will also set you back several months before you should add any livestock.

Stay away from crush coral. Just stick with a Aragonite sand. Don't bother buying "live sand" from your lfs.

What kind of clown fish are you looking at? Some are more aggressive then others. All should be introduced at the same time or you will have fighting.

What are you going to use for lighting. Coraline algae needs light.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Also you should plan on doing weekly 20% water changes.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Powerheads are useful for aeration vs a bubbler in saltwater... I would recomend a maxijet or two. Two clownfish would be fine... but its an aweful lot of room for two fish.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Your tank is similar in size and shape to mine. It's a pretty good size for a first saltwater tank...speaking from experience.

I second the powerheads. I prefer Koralias, but have used Maxijets in fw. I'd suggest 1 at each end....those paired with the filters should provide enough water flow. Then when you can get a protein skimmer you can just add that or replace 1 of the filters.

I personally don't like the look of fake plants...but to each his own.

Make sure you cycle the tank before adding the Clowns. I used a cocktail shrimp/prawn for mine...works nicely. Mine cycled in about 2 weeks.

Skip the bubbler.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

One thing I might suggest is don't chase the water parameters too much. Water can change quickly in that small of an aquarium. Make sure your doing your 10-15% water changes weekly, and make sure the water your putting back in is good (my ph tends to be low until I aerate my water for about 2 hours). Also, you probably have already began cycling the tank with a fish or two, but check out this stuff called stability. It builds up natural nitrofying bacteria. Best of luck!


----------

